# Avery Wine Labels $5 Off Staples instore 10/14-10/22



## roblloyd (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's the latest coupons from Staples. 50% off Avery products and $5 off Avery "branding & Merchandising Product ie Wine Labels!
Good instore only 10/14/11-10/22/11.

Plus I think the $5 rebate is also valid so near me they are $14.99 - $5 coupon - $5 rebate = $5

Enjoy! 

View attachment 14894_Avery_COUPONS_FINAL.pdf


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow, thats hard to resist!


----------



## GerardVineyard (Oct 14, 2011)

I hate when they make you play the "one per customer" game. I then have to take my wife and 4 kids with me and have each of them have a coupon and we all stand in line together....


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 14, 2011)

I bought 2 packs. Paid for one and then she rang me right up again for the 2nd pack. Rebate is only 1 per household. I might have the 2nd rebate go to my parents.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 14, 2011)

Great deal - might have to look into this..


----------

